# 4 month 67 project completed



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I purchased this car in July and started working on it in August, here is what I have done;

4-wheel disk brakes, changed to power steering, rebuilt th400 transmission, changed ring, pinion, posi gears, bearings and seals in differential, replaced front and rear upper and lower bushings, replaced wiper motor, re-sealed engine, did a firewall forward frame off restoration, new water pump, new grill surrounds, new radiator, all brake lines replaced, new shocks, New BFG TA radials, new hooker headers and complete 2 1/2" exhaust with flowmaster mufflers, new grill header panel, new electronic ignition, distributor cap, wires and spark plugs. 

Here are some pictures, this car is almost identical to the car I drove in high school.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

That is beautiful! What engine do you have?


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

One more thing...


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

LYNMUP said:


> That is beautiful! What engine do you have?


Thanks, it's a 400, 4bbl with a mild cam.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

NICE! What were the specs on the 400's? Any chance you have or are gonna have it dynoed? How about some engine pics!!! Nothin like gold old 'ol school V8's

Just checked out your gallery...B-E-A-utiful!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

With the cam, maybe 350 bhp. It doesn't compare to the new GTOs. I'll take some under hood pics tomorrow, Here are some pictures of the engine in the painting process and after it was installed onto the car before the fenders.


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

Very nice...:cheers


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Nice Work!! My 67 400 is putting out 385 hp after I had the engine rebuilt 2 years ago. I love the cragars.. What size wheels and tires and backspace did you use. Air bags in the rear?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

That's awesome, Randy! That's my favorite year of all the old school GTO's. A friend of mine had a 1967 blue on black with black ragtop -- with the rare 400 H.O. Ram Air. That thing would pull some serious g's -- going straight! Enjoy!


----------

